# Ohio Anglers Encouraged to Participate in Online Survey



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR, Division of Wildlife invites anglers to visit www.ohiodnr.com/creel to take a new online angler survey.More...

More...


----------

